# Mossberg 500 super bantam



## jwjack7641 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys,

I'm thinking pretty serious about getting a Super Bantam 500. 20ga with a 22" barrel. I really like the size and weight of it and love a 20 gauge. What's y'alls input? Choke/shell combo? 

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## RoadRunner (Feb 4, 2013)

bought one last year. got a choke from sumtoy and shot federal heavy weight #7. patterned great and  it did its job on a couple of longbeards. I love it. just watch where you place your thumb on the stock it will bust your nose because the stock is so short. I learned the hard way.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's good advice lol. I appreciate that.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Feb 4, 2013)

What do you feel confident shooting out to with it?


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 4, 2013)

RoadRunner said:


> bought one last year. got a choke from sumtoy and shot federal heavy weight #7. patterned great and  it did its job on a couple of longbeards. I love it. just watch where you place your thumb on the stock it will bust your nose because the stock is so short. I learned the hard way.



X2 My son has the exact same set up, choke and shot.  It will hammer a bird out to 40 yards.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys I'm liking what I'm hearing!


----------



## CivilWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

"just watch where you place your thumb on the stock it will bust your nose because the stock is so short"

If you only knew the painful memory that this brings back.  Patterning one Saturday when it happened several years ago.  Stumbled into the house with blood pouring from my nose & mouth & wife says "why do you do this to yourself?"


----------



## jwjack7641 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got my first shotgun when I was 8. A single shot 20 ga. My daddy loaded it and handed it to me and instructed me on how to cock it. Put it up to my shoulder and pulled the trigger. That dang hammer skint straight up my nose all the way up my forehead. Lol I thought I had somehow shot myself. Turned around and pops was dying laughing. Thanks dad


----------



## Gecko (Feb 5, 2013)

I got one for my boys 5 years ago.  Sweet little shotgun.  Ours shoots very well with a Pure Gold .555 and Hevi 13 Magnum Blends.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 5, 2013)

Easy fix...Just put a slip-on recoil pad on it to get the LOP long enough so you won't hit your nose.


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.beartooth-products.com/shop/comb-raising-kits.html

I think what you're talking is a comb raising kit?  I have this on my boys super bantam and it lines up his POV with the scope perfect. Hope this helps.

Mack


----------



## hawglips (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a couple 40 yd patterns from a Mossberg Super Bantam


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 6, 2013)

MackUSCG said:


> http://www.beartooth-products.com/shop/comb-raising-kits.html
> 
> I think what you're talking is a comb raising kit?  I have this on my boys super bantam and it lines up his POV with the scope perfect. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mack



No. Although that might be a good addition also I was talking about a slip-on recoil pad to increase the length of the stock to make the youth gun fit an adult better.


----------



## coonhunter1985 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just bought my son one to turkey hunt with too. great little guns for the money. he loves to shoot it. His came with a stock extension that bolts on to the guns to make the stock longer


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 7, 2013)

coonhunter1985 said:


> I just bought my son one to turkey hunt with too. great little guns for the money. he loves to shoot it. His came with a stock extension that bolts on to the guns to make the stock longer



Yep I had to do that for him last year.  As far as those patterns look in the above pictures they are spot on to what mine shoots with that Sumtoy and the Fed HW #7's.  This gun is also perfect for Dad on those hot days too! LOL! No sense carrying extra weight when its a hot one out!


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 7, 2013)

New SB 500 come from the factory with LOP adjustments. No need to worry about stock being too short.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 7, 2013)

X2 on the pure gold .555 and Fed HW #7's.

I added a tru glo sight to mine to adjust the aim a little.

Throws really nice patterns at all ranges out to 40.


----------



## kathy1959 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have a Mossberg super bantam 20g also what choke would you reccommend? Ported or non ported? Using FHW #7's


----------



## MackUSCG (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/  call em up and they will help you out.  And they are made in GA!


----------



## WFL (Feb 7, 2013)

562 with no ports.


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 7, 2013)

MackUSCG said:


> http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/  call em up and they will help you out.  And they are made in GA!



X2 Great guy and chokes.


----------



## kathy1959 (Feb 8, 2013)

I talked to William @ Sumtoy today ordering a 562 no ports thanks guys


----------



## GLS (Feb 8, 2013)

Kathy, you'll be happy with the rig.  Here's my rig set up with a Pure Gold .570 for shooting TSS9s.  The sight is a Trijicon Reflex.  It has a slip on recoil pad over the  factory pad and a comb raising kit.  Sling is by Claw.  It has been a great, lightweight turkey killer.  If you leave on the factory pad and add a slip on pad, recoil is not a factor with heavy loads.  I bought the PG before I knew about Sumtoy, but have bought Sumtoy for my last two guns and never regretted the purchase.  The device below it is a vintage roll crimper for my TSS handloads.  A Burris Fast Fire would decrease the weight by a half pound  or more.


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 8, 2013)

Well done Gil. I will say that with factory loads you will love a SumToy. With TSS you will not need it.

John


----------



## GLS (Feb 9, 2013)

Nannyman said:


> Well done Gil. I will say that with factory loads you will love a SumToy. With TSS you will not need it.
> 
> John



Thanks, John.  I have the .5625 Sumtoy in my Ithaca 20 TS and Baikal single shot 20.  Both shoot excellent patterns with TSS9s.  I shoot the 20s with TSS9s at the same ranges I'd shoot my SBE 12 with Nitro Ammo.  Not going backwards to a 12 after shooting 20 gauge the past 3 seasons.


----------



## B. White (Jan 23, 2018)

Old thread, but I ordered one of these a few days ago.  I'm tired of toting the old 10ga around our place and wanted something else to play with.

Do any of you shooting these with some type of optic feel it is a significant help vs front and rear sights, and if so what are the thoughts on the red dot vs. a reflex type? I'd like opinions on brand, if you've had one for a few years that has held up well with recoil.  There are almost too many threads and opinions out there. I've never had either on a shotgun and would like to stay in the $100.00 range, if I decide to add one, and if there are any that folks have had success with any that were in that range.


----------

